# Magnet Car Racer's Wanted



## gforcz1 (Sep 24, 2008)

*

Looking For Magnet Car Racer's In The Greater K.C. Area Interested in the following Classes:

All of these Classes the cars are very affordable many can be bought in kit and ready to run form.


Some of you may even have cars you haven't ran in years that would fit the below with little or no cost or minor adjustments.


1. Pro Jet






















2. Pro Stock - would be in between Pro Jet & Super Stock - No Brass is used But Allowed if You Desire?

New High Tech Zero Gravity Rear Traction Weights = 0 Weight - J.W.'s Speed Parts











T2










Also Available for The Other Big Three Cars & Tyco - T1, T2 are currently Available !!!


3.Super Stock


Slottech T3 












4. Modified

Is a bit Peppier Class faster than Super Stock not quite the Down Force & Bang of the Big Block Custom Rewind Arms.

This class utilizes the Cheap Production - Non Custom Green Wire Arms from Slottech, Wizzard, Bsrt the cost of these arms are $27 and less some can be bought for $10.

The magnets for this class are about $20 or less for complete set.

Rules

1. The chassis must be stock, readily available, “H.O.P.R.A. Approved” and cannot be machined,

sanded or cut except to provide for the following:

A. Add body mounts.

B. Mount any guide pin holder - guide pin shall remain in any one of the stock positions.

C. Add armature bushings or ball bearings.

D. Drill or cut holes for adjustable brush tension.

E. The bottom surface of the chassis and bulkheads may be sanded flat. However, the

bottom bulkhead tabs shall remain naturally connected to the end bells.

F. The pickup retaining tabs on the chassis may be reinforced and/or replaced in their stock

position.

G. Rear Axle retainers .

H. Bulkhead/Magnet Clip retaining screws.

2. Only “H.O.P.R.A. Approved” compression molded polymer magnets may be used. 

Grade 6 or C4 equivalents only - no P10, or Grade 12 or 13 will be allowed.


3. All magnets shall remain in their stock location.


4. The use of glue on the magnets or chassis surrounding the magnets shall not be allowed. Other

non-magnetic materials may be employed to restrict the movement of the magnets. Any chassis clip

used to hold the car together must not touch the magnets or affect the magnetic field.

5. Any non custom production type green wire or stock or hot stock production red wire armature shall be legal 2.5 ohm minimum.

6. Electrical systems shall be stock or stock replacement parts. Shunt wires are allowed. Adjustable brush tension is allowed.

7. There are no restrictions on the armature bushings/ball bearings (may be glued in), guide pin,

wheels, tires, gears and axles.



3 Ohm Green Wire w Ball Bearings












5. Restricted Open


Slottech T3 Level 13, 36 w Ball Bearings



COMPRESSION MOLDED POLYMER MODIFIED CAR CLASS 

RULES 

*Legal chassis are: BSRT T2/G3/G3R, Mattel/Tyco 440x2,
Slottech Panther/Panther 02,Thundercat T3, Tomy AFX Super G+

1. The chassis must be stock, readily available, “H.O.P.R.A. Approved” and cannot be machined,
sanded or cut except to provide for the following:

A. Add body mounts.
B. Mount any guide pin holder - guide pin shall remain in any one of the stock positions.
C. Add armature bushings or ball bearings.
D. Drill or cut holes for adjustable brush tension.
E. The bottom surface of the chassis and bulkheads may be sanded flat. However, the
bottom bulkhead tabs shall remain naturally connected to the end bells.
F. The pickup retaining tabs on the chassis may be reinforced and/or replaced in their stock
position.
G. Real Axle retainers.
H. Bulkhead/Magnet Clip retaining screws.

2. Only “H.O.P.R.A. Approved” compression molded polymer magnets may be used, see below for
specific manufacturer part numbers. Magnets may be sanded flat on the bottom surface only so they
are flush with the bottom surface of the chassis and bulkheads.
“H.O.P.R.A. Approved” Compression Molded Polymer Magnets for Polymer Modified Car
Manufacturer Part # Description Chassis Type
BSRT
Slottech
#272
#263
#271
#61
#66
G-Force C4 Traction Magnets
G-Force P10 Motor Magnets
G-Force P10 Traction Magnets
PolyMax Motor Magnets
PolyMax Traction Magnets
BSRT T2, Mattel/Tyco
440x2
BSRT #278 G-Force P10 Traction Magnets Tomy AFX Super G+
BSRT #277
#290
#284
#276
#292
#286
G-Force C4 H-D Motor Magnets
G-Force C4 Motor Magnets
G-Force C4 Traction Magnets GForce
P10 H-D Motor Magnets
G-Force P10 Motor Magnets
G-Force P10 Traction Magnets
BSRT G3/G3R
Slottech #81
#81C
#86
#86C
G13 Motor Magnets
G6 Motor Magnets
G13 Traction Magnets
G6 Traction Magnets
Slottech Thundercat T3
Slottech
#62-1
#62-2
#67
#68
PolyMax Motor Magnets
PolyMax Motor Magnets LW
PolyMax Traction Magnets
MegaFlux Traction Magnets
Slottech Panther/Panther
02

3. All magnets shall remain in their stock location.

4. The use of glue on the magnets or chassis surrounding the magnets shall not be allowed. Other
non-magnetic materials may be employed to restrict the movement of the magnets. Any chassis clip
used to hold the car together must not touch the magnets or affect the magnetic field.

5. Any type of armature shall be legal.

6. Electrical systems shall be stock or stock replacement parts. Shunt wires are allowed. Adjustable
brush tension is allowed.

7. There are no restrictions on the armature bushings/ball bearings (may be glued in), guide pin,
wheels, tires, gears and axles















If there is something you wou would like to have or do please leave your ideas and we will go from there

Thanks

Stacy

816-853-4227










*


----------

